# New Dog box from Mountain Top Custom Kennels...Check it out



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Here is my new box from MTCK. They did a GREAT job. Super service, at a competitive price. Very heavy duty, keeps dogs cool, and looks good too.[/img]


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Shucks...where is it? Was looking forward to seeing it.


----------



## Kelly (Mar 5, 2003)

Cray, I've got it posted on the RTF main forum...


----------



## Cray Stephenson (Jan 3, 2003)

Kelly said:


> Cray, I've got it posted on the RTF main forum...


Thanks...saw it
Nice box


----------

